# Anzac Day



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2014)

This is primarily directed towards newer members & the immigrants (& PRs) who have recently moved to Australia.

Can you name 3 national holidays for Australia? Christmas & Boxing day don't count (as they're too obvious).

Have you heard about the Anzac day? Why is it marked as a National Holiday & when during the year?

Do you know the expansion for ANZAC - yes, there is one.

Correct answers: If you're really interested, just plain-old Google. If you're too lazy to Google (you remind me, of myself), give me a week (& I will post the answers).

Thanks!
MN


----------



## Moanah (Apr 28, 2014)

hmmmm really?


----------



## AngieFerrer (Jul 8, 2013)

What do people normally do on Anzac day?


----------



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2014)

Here's the responses with web-links to browse and learn more: 

Can you name 3 national holidays for Australia? Christmas & Boxing day don't count (as they're too obvious).

Anzac Day, Australia Day & Good Friday (among others) 

Here's the official Australian government web-page on this:

"http://australia.gov.au/topics/australian-facts-and-figures/public-holidays"


Have you heard about the Anzac day? Why is it marked as a National Holiday & when during the year?

Anzac Day is observed on April 25 every year in rememberance of the lives lost as part of various wars, conflicts & peacekeeping operations. It was originally observed to honor the troops that fought the Ottoman Empire in World War 1 at Gallipoli.

Here's the Wikipedia-page:

"http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anzac_Day"

Do you know the expansion for ANZAC - yes, there is one.

Anyone that clicked on the Wikipedia link (provided above) may have already noted this. Anzac, an acronym, stands for Australian and New Zealand Army Corps (ANZAC).

- Liberty


----------



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2014)

Believe me, I did look-up to find out if there are any specific traditions. I couldn't find any. May be someone in this forum may help us understand what people do & how they observe the Anzac Day, especially in modern times. I'd have thought people may visit memorials and offer their thoughts & prayers with the many lives that have been lost to violence of all kinds.

- Liberty


----------

